

Schedule Future Tweets - nit3ch
http://scheduletweetfor.me/

======
skbohra123
Works great! Some improvement in the design is needed! A feature to add more
than one twitter account would be very handy.

~~~
nit3ch
This feature(to add more than one account) is already complete but to keep
this minimal i just cut that feature. And yes design is ugly :) working on it.

------
AdamWynne
check out [http://streamscience.co](http://streamscience.co) for some advanced
functionality

~~~
michaelmior
Or Buffer [http://bufferapp.com/](http://bufferapp.com/)

~~~
nit3ch
Actually there are lots of option available already with lot other featured,
but this one does only one thing and its a kind of MVP :)

~~~
jkestner
As someone who can't figure out Buffer, and doesn't want a product when I'm
looking just for this feature, I appreciate the sentiment.

~~~
nit3ch
can smell a fanboy ;)

------
redox_
Drupal?!

~~~
nit3ch
yes

